# A little intro, and a some plants to give away



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

My name is Mithun and I just moved back to the DFW area. I was recently laid off from my job at Google in boulder colorado where I did 3d modeling and texturing for Google earth's 3d buildings layer. Now that im jobless however, I had to move back in with the 'rents and job hunt. Since I had so much downtime recently, I decided to take up aquascaping. I've always had a few aquariums, and I finally decided to set up my high-tech nano and am in the process of setting that up. I dont know the forum rules really for this forum, so sorry If i violate anything in advance. 

I ordered some glosso online, and it survived the trip in the texas heat to get to me, unfortunately, I have decided to go with just HC in my new nano, so I have 1 full pot plus about 3 or so floating bunches of it left over to give away or trade for anyother nano-size plants if anyone is interested. I also have plenty of christmas moss leftover too if anyone is interested in that. I guess you can pm me, as that seems to be the standard mode of communication. I live in Carrollton, so its a bit northside, Im right of hebron and josey. 

If its ok, a little plug here: If anyone ever needs any graphic work done (logos, websites, etc) let me know, as well as any computer repair issues or troubleshooting. I also build HTPC (home theater pc's) for displaying upto 1080p on your home theater, if you want the exact specs shoot me a pm for that as well. I can also build or help you build any DIY stuff, like the co2 reactors or anything like that if you need help. 

Anyways, sorry for the wall of text, I'll be lurking some more and hopefully posting some more. If you need anything or got any questions shoot me a pm.

*also, how do I go about becoming a member of this club? thanks in advance!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome Mithun. Sorry to hear of you job loss, what a great job you must have had, sounds exciting. My husband graduated from University of Denver and wishes he would have stayed in CO. Just loves the climate and a bit of a ski bum in his day. Good luck to you here, husband was commenting just the other day that our economy in DFW is one of the strongest in the nation.
Looking forward to meeting you at one of our meetings.
Karen


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Mythin! Hope your job search goes well and is over quickly. Can't wait to meet you at one of our meetings.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Welcome to the area and to the forum!

As far as joining the local group, I think this link is still valid. 
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/join.html
Hope you can make it to one of the meetings, we look forward to meeting you.
*


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Ill be signing up for the club shortly! 

I also had a quick question, where are some good places in the DFW area to get some plants, Ive checked out fish gallery in dallas, and dallas north aquarium in carrollton, both had an ok selection, but compared to the fish gallery in houston, they were fairly lacking. Is there any other places around here to go? I am actually heading to houston in 2 weeks, so I may just pick up plants from there, but if anyone knows of any other places that I should check out, let me know!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think your best bet is to do the Houston thing. Also our club has great plants. We always bring plants to give away. You'll be able to get some from all of us at the meeting.


----------



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. PM sent for those plants.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to the plant side of aquariums. Glad to have you!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome! Texgal is right-on about the best plants being through the club. I think back when Niko did a survey of types of plants in the club there were around 100 types.

look I found the thread..

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-plant-club/61199-come-play-3.html#post464700


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow what a list. Hopefully soon I can add my contribution, some of the ones I have that I dont see listed are: Utricularia graminifolia (ill be growing this hopefully on a mass scale), Salvinia rotundifolia (doubt anyone wants unless they have a small pond or a fry tank), and lilaeopsis brasiliensis.

heres a link to my journal that i just started.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

good lookin UG (that is UG right) I will be first on your list to get some of that once you have overgrown your tank. This club is great for trying new plants and meeting interesting people in the hobby. Cant wait to see your tanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your UG is nice. Your tank is such a great start.


----------

